
Is packtpub mapt worth it? - joeclef
Has anyone here used it? What are your thoughts?
======
luladjiev
I've bought two ebooks from there for $5 each and I think they are worth it.
You can read them online you can make bookmarks and also it preserves your
reading progress or you can download a .pdf / .epub. I haven't found a better
/ cheaper resource for learning new technologies.

P.S. The books I bought were for Golang and VueJS.

